# 34" in bow...in Utah this time



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

So i recently posted some 10lbs bows but they're far away in Patagonia so I figured most guys would appreciate some local love a little more. My good buddy recently caught this ridiculous rainbow on a mouse pattern at night here in good 'ol Utah. Thing looks like a freaking steelhead!

http://outsmartingfish.com/2012/05/trou ... -at-night/


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw this posted on Kyle's (Nortah) facebook. That thing is a monster! Good work!


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like a hatchery fish notice no adipose fish!!


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Hell of a fish though regardless of wild or brood stock!! Didnt mean to knock it


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

fyfcalls said:


> Looks like a hatchery fish notice no adipose fish!!


I know you meant no disrespect, but I can about guarantee there are no "natural reproduction" rainbows in the state of Utah that are that big. That fish deffinately isn't brood stock either. It's fins and body are in way too good of shape. 
Probably stocked, but when it was 8" long. That is one incredible rainbow for Utah!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> fyfcalls said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a hatchery fish notice no adipose fish!!
> ...


I know he definitely didn't mean anything bad by it either. I totally agree BG1, I'm guessing it was the same situation just like you said. Definitely a good Utah fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Incredible fish. WTG to your buddy.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That fish is way too chrome and healthy to be a brood stocker. And if it was caught were I thought it was, then it is definitely a wild fish. Truly the fish of a lifetime. And if you don't think there are bows in Utah swimming around in a few bodies of water in the mid 30 inch range you are up in the night. I have seen them myself chasing hooked fish on the green below f.g.d myself. I would bet there are at least a handful in the ressie as well.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you would all be shocked if you knew where this lady was caught.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How many here remember the fish camps at Strawberry, Deer Creek, Schofield, Otter Creek, Piute, and a few others. They all had a bait shop or a small café and there was always a 20 or 30 lb rainbow mounted above the cash register, and those fish usually came out of one of those ponds. But since the DOW decided to poison Strawberry (twice that I remember) and Schofield for some reason you just don't see those big fish anymore. But then I also haven't noticed anyone out there trolling pop gear behind their boats either which used to be standard tackle to catch those fish.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a gorgeous fish. Congratulations to him on the effort and success.

I hooked a rainbow in Strawberry last Fall which made me think of silver salmon in AK. I got it to the boat twice, but it broke the line as I was bringing it to the net. It wasn't as big as this blog-fish, but maybe it was. Point is that many of the "sterilized" bows I have seen over the years have gained weight rather quickly and grow larger than I would have expected. In the late 1990s, there was a lake in Duchesne County which had some of the best growth rates I have ever seen for sterilized rainbows. Too bad they don't plant is anymore.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Then explain the missing adipose fin?? Again no disrespect great fish!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

My buddy's grandpa pulled an 18# rainbow through the ice at the berry a couple years back...
EASY on that info packout!!


----------

